

Ask HN: What are your experiences with taking a non-strategic investment? - jonwachob91

The Skinny: a Hardware venture.<p>Background: We took a $50k loan to secure patents on our hardware.<p>Moving Forward: The gentleman who gave us the loan has offered us the $2.5M we need to finish product development and get to commercialization. But he has no background in hardware, engineering, or tech. He is not a strategic partner, but he&#x27;s got the money and it&#x27;s something that no one else has offered us.<p>I know he&#x27;ll be a great asset at developing the business, generating sales, and even resourcing manufacturing. But during the product development phase I don&#x27;t see him as a fit.<p>What are your experiences with taking a non-strategic investment vs turning down the only investment offer on the table?
======
mmastrac
If you aren't sure, give him a valuation that would make it worth it.
Fundraising right now isn't as easy as a lot of articles make it out to be,
and having money in the bank will free you from the roadshow of raising.

